# Why are there "Access Denied" shortcuts in my user folder?



## ep-p-two (May 5, 2013)

Why does my Win 10 File Explorer show shortcuts to the folders in my own account folder, as well as the folders themselves?
For example, there is a shortcut to _My Documents_, which leads nowhere, but to a message saying, "Access Denied" yet the folder called _Documents_ does open to display all of my documents. _ Application Data_ leads to the same denial, yet _AppData _gets me to my application data. What is the point of all these extra shortcuts (ten of them)?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

They are showing because you have the option to show System and Protected files to be shown.
Go to File Options, View Tab, There you will find this "Hide Protected Operating system files.
Add a check then these will not show.

These are there you the system to use NOT you.


----------



## ep-p-two (May 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

